#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-08-03
<antoneliasson1> Det var lernid-test här ikväll va?
<Christoffer> mm
<Christoffer> installera Lernid och kör
<Christoffer> lernid --config http://www.christofferholmstedt.se/ubuntu-se/ubuntuse.lernid
<Christoffer> från terminalen
<antoneliasson1> Har inte tillgång till dator just nu så kör från mobilen
<antoneliasson1> Så jag får representera den konservative tjommen som håller fast vid gamla hederliga Irc :)
<Christoffer> antoneliasson1 hehe ok
<Christoffer> men testet är mot en annan kanal du kan logga in i #ubuntu-se-test-chat för att se chatten iaf
<antoneliasson1> Aha
